# 100l Any Suggestions?



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey guys,
So I brought out an old tank I had, it's roughly 100 litres (28gal) dimensions are 100cmx30x35. I've hooked up an external on it and I have started cycling. Tank is completely bare now, apart from the raw shrimp I'm cycling with.
I'm open to all idea's as to what to keep in it, I thought of maybe doing a blackwater biotope with some neon's, or a single cichlid.
Any thoughts as to what I should stock?
Cheers,
JK


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Any suggestions?
I'm thinking some rams, or cardinal tetras.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm pretty much settling on the idea of keeping cardinal tetras in it, being inspired to re-create this. An amazon biotope would look nice in this tank though I'll need to remove the paint from the sides.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

anyone? any suggestions? anything?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

I guess this spot of the forum is dead


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

A nice tetra tank would be cool. A dozen cardinals, maybe some rummynose if you can get them and some glowlight tetras.

I would put 30+ in there easily with nice plants and driftwood.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> A nice tetra tank would be cool. A dozen cardinals, maybe some rummynose if you can get them and some glowlight tetras.
> 
> I would put 30+ in there easily with nice plants and driftwood.


Thanks for the reply








I saw some Blue Balloon Ram Cichlid's and normal Blue Ram Cichlid's. I really like the colourful fish, though I'm not too sure if they'll be okay with cardinals. I'd love to stock a discuss or two but I think this tank is too small and wouldn't do those fish justice, am I correct in this assumption?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes I would think it is.

I would advice against balloon anything. And blue rams don't have a long lifespan.

There is a lot of color in the tetra family.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Yes I would think it is.
> 
> I would advice against balloon anything. And blue rams don't have a long lifespan.
> 
> There is a lot of color in the tetra family.


Cheers for all the info. 
I'll start a new thread with pics once I start progress on it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Cool I look forward to it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

exos, convicts, rams, tetra biotope, wimple, african cichlids, smaller american cichlids, sanchezi, fire mouth pair, cory cats, sm. pleco species, barbs...


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> exos, convicts, rams, tetra biotope, wimple, african cichlids, smaller american cichlids, sanchezi, fire mouth pair, cory cats, sm. pleco species, barbs...


Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i think african cichlids for a tank like that...they are very entertaining to watch, and many max out 4"-6"


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime3wise said:


> i think african cichlids for a tank like that...they are very entertaining to watch, and many max out 4"-6"


Thanks for the input








The thing is I really enjoy Amazonian species of fish, so I was thinking maybe South American Cichlids but I haven't made any purchases yet as I'm still looking to see whats available in the market.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

up to you, i was just thinking many of the SA/CA cichlids can get quite large...could try a convict, or salvini, or a jewel cichlid species tank would be sweet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime3wise said:


> up to you, i was just thinking many of the *SA/CA cichlids can get quite large*...could try a convict, or salvini, or a jewel cichlid species tank would be sweet.


That's the problem, lol. I was thinking of convicts though I'd end up being tempted to just start breeding them as feeders.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

what did you end up doing? or are you still planning it? i also ask because I have a 40g unused and i think i am gonna go the route of african cichlids. you can overstock them in a tank and in nature they are found in large #'s in small areas...plus they are very entertaining to watch for smaller fish.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

I decided to go with cardinal tetras and some rummy nose tetras. But when I went to the only LFS who has cardinals they had ich so I couldn't get any unless I wanted to treat them myself which I didn't want to do. I'm still going with tetras for the tank as I've decided to go low tech planted and I've used Flourite for substrate a long with sand separated using acrylic, so I'm just waiting on the Cardinals.
African cichlids are cool, and I was thinking about going in that direction though I'm trying a biotope and wanted the tank semi planted and stained with peat.
I also have a smaller tank that I'm going to be doing my first SW reef and that has come to a standstill as well because I can't find T5 fittings. So things are moving kind of slow at the moment.
Any idea how your going to be scaping the tank if you do go with African Cichlids?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

well, from what i remember from when i had them several years ago, i believe live plants were a no no, as they love to chew them up. they appreciate a lot of hiding places, and although territorial you can overstock them as that is how they are found in nature, in large #'s in lakes. i may get a dozen or so for a 40g breeder. i've thought about flourite as well, for substrate, or i may just get a nice natural colored gravel, beige or close to it.

for a while i was thinking about other large predatory fish that can get enormous, but after thinking of it a nice small tank much easier to maintain as i already have a 125g, and i know with any of the large predators out there i woul eventually need a huge tank.


----------

